# Battery References



## EEVA PE (Sep 5, 2011)

I notice the reference books that I have are a little light on battery technology. There seems to be battery type questions on the sample exams that I am having difficult with and lack the references to look it up. Does anyone know of a good reference that I should add to my collection. I hate to go online and purchase a battery technology text book because it had a pretty picture on it. Looking forward towards any recommendations.


----------



## EEVA PE (Sep 16, 2011)

EEVA said:


> I notice the reference books that I have are a little light on battery technology. There seems to be battery type questions on the sample exams that I am having difficult with and lack the references to look it up. Does anyone know of a good reference that I should add to my collection. I hate to go online and purchase a battery technology text book because it had a pretty picture on it. Looking forward towards any recommendations.



I got the battery book with the pretty cover (Linden's Handbook of Batteries), I hope I made the right choice. I used the book for the first time today to solve a battery question, NCEES Sample Question #124 even though I know the answer in my sleep from trying to solve it 4 other times. I was able to get the answer from just using the book. So far the book is 1 for 1. I was able to eliminate 3 of the answers from the material in the book leaving me with the right answer. I will update this post over the next few weeks as I attempt other sample battery exam problems and let you know how this book performs for me as a reference.


----------



## ElecPwrPEOct11 (Sep 22, 2011)

EEVA said:


> EEVA said:
> 
> 
> > I notice the reference books that I have are a little light on battery technology. There seems to be battery type questions on the sample exams that I am having difficult with and lack the references to look it up. Does anyone know of a good reference that I should add to my collection. I hate to go online and purchase a battery technology text book because it had a pretty picture on it. Looking forward towards any recommendations.
> ...


I was similarly befuddled by this battery question on the NCEES exam. I guessed (incorrectly). The Power Reference Manual has almost nothing on batteries, as do my other references. It sounds like the Linden book was helpful for this one question. Have you found more battery questions on other sample exams? (I haven't taken the NCEES PM yet.) I have a really hard time spending $100 on a battery book where there might be 3 battery questions on the whole exam. Thanks for any more feedback.


----------



## EEVA PE (Sep 22, 2011)

ElecPwrPEOct11 said:


> EEVA said:
> 
> 
> > EEVA said:
> ...



The afternoon NCEES sample exam does not have any battery questions. There are not too many battery questions among the sample examples. I bought the book for more of a " peace of mind ". One less topic to worry about. I doubt the book will come in handy during the exam, but if they throw an odd ball battery question, i will not fumble and know where to look (My $100 book with the pretty cover).


----------



## ElecPwrPEOct11 (Sep 23, 2011)

Fair enough, it might be worth it. I'll be scrounging the interwebs for random battery articles over the next couple weeks.


----------



## Messi (Mar 14, 2019)

Can anyone comment which Topics to review from Linden book for the batteries ? I definitely dont have the time to go over the whole book


----------

